# Genetics of avatar and black star bettas



## Daft punky bettas (May 17, 2021)

Hi, can anyone please tell me a bit about the genetics on the colours- avatar and black star bettas please and colour variations of these are achieved (blue, gold, white, copper stars) if tail type impacts the breeding (notice short fin types in this colour are more common than long), if I had a breeding pair would I get green/blues black/blues and black galaxies and have to breed them back to achieve the avatar/ black star colours or am I way off? Someone breeding black star ( black and white said breeding pair will produce more of the same in first generation is this correct and same of avatar? If I were to put one with some of my others like super black for instance what would I get?
... plus is it possible to work others star colours in just I've not seen many..
I love all black with small flashes of colour and all white with hues of blue n pink.. anything rainbow (not koi), don't want much do I 🤦‍♀️🙈😊
Sorry for so many questions, any input appreciated thanks, sarah


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

TBH, I haven't worked with marbles, especially new marble variations. You will have to check out as many spawn logs as you can find and see their results.

All I know is that avatar, samurai, and all those new commercial names were created by marble mutations. You won't achieve those patterns if you breed non marbled solid colors. Some have bred out the marble genes while isolating the color pattern to breed true. But most haven't and keep experimenting with color/pattern crosses.

I also don't really know how "star" is created. To my experience, star pattern was originally (or easier to achieve) caused by irid genes (white star pattern). Since i never took notice, I don't know how to develop the pattern intentionally. I've also seen star in red and black. Unfortunately I have never discussed their genetic make ups.

I believe genes, whether form or color and pattern are partially passed on to offspring. That being said, you can try breeding the desired patterns. Choose offspring with desired patterns to breed further. . . Remember, patterned colors are recessive against solid colors. So try to avoid crossing to solids.


----------



## Daft punky bettas (May 17, 2021)

indjo said:


> TBH, I haven't worked with marbles, especially new marble variations. You will have to check out as many spawn logs as you can find and see their results.
> 
> All I know is that avatar, samurai, and all those new commercial names were created by marble mutations. You won't achieve those patterns if you breed non marbled solid colors. Some have bred out the marble genes while isolating the color pattern to breed true. But most haven't and keep experimenting with color/pattern crosses.
> 
> ...


*thank you...u will check the spawn logs and see if I can identify any patterns.. 😊*


----------

